# Tricks thread - join in!



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

I thought it was about time for another thread like this. 

Here’s how it works:

I’ll post a trick to start us off. The trick will have a ‘standard’ level and an ‘extra for experts’. I’ll also give a reasonable time frame for the trick to be completed in. 

1 point if you complete the standard trick and upload a video for evidence. A bonus point if you do the extra for experts. 

First person to post their video chooses the next trick. 

Complete the trick to the level that you are able - if you need to lure that’s fine, if you can put it on cue that’s great too. 

If you’re stuck on how to approach a trick just ask, there’s lots of experienced people here. 

You can enter as many dogs as you want. 

Sounds fun, right?!

First trick coming soon....


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh I actually had a look for a thread like this recently! Watching the freestyle tricks at Crufts made me want to do some sort of group trick event.

Looking forward to the first trick!


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Ooh! This’ll be fun


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Always up for a good trick thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok here's one we should all be able to get involved with - leg weaves. Stationery ones for the standard trick, forwards and backwards walking ones for extra for experts. Apologies to people with big dogs!

Cut off date is Saturday night.

Here's my demo dog (you don't need a demo dog if you are posting a trick, I just already had one prepared!).






I'll be working on this with Elliot, but also working with McKenzie to reduce my visual cues.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Ok here's one we should all be able to get involved with - leg weaves. Stationery ones for the standard trick, forwards and backwards walking ones for extra for experts. Apologies to people with big dogs!


Thanks @McKenzie 

Will try and have a go anyway with 2 of mine at least


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai is passed out so will video tomorrow 

ETA: Just tagging @ShibaPup because I think she will enjoy this thread


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I’ll video Micheie in a bit


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

*YAY!! *Crazy excited for this  Sorry awful voice and filming skills!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

ShibaPup said:


> *YAY!! *Crazy excited for this  Sorry awful voice and filming skills!


Great job  Are you going to try the walking ones?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Great job  Are you going to try the walking ones?


Yes, will have ago at those tomorrow!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

He woke up 
He is usually better at this but as you can hear he wasn't in the mood :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

ShibaPup said:


> Yes, will have ago at those tomorrow!


And start having a think about what our next trick will be!



StormyThai said:


> He woke up
> He is usually better at this but as you can hear he wasn't in the mood :Hilarious


Good job Thai


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> He woke up
> He is usually better at this but as you can hear he wasn't in the mood :Hilarious


Ohh love him ..... " I was blumming sleeping mother"........


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> He woke up
> He is usually better at this but as you can hear he wasn't in the mood :Hilarious


Haha he only has eyes for the treat!

Loving your slippers by the way!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Izzy has been learning weave so this should be fun  bit more incentive to do more training with her too


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy has been learning weave so this should be fun  bit more incentive to do more training with her too


That was my secret aim behind the thread - I've been so lazy with Elliot's training but he loves it so much. No excuses now!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Never tried backwards leg weaves - that could be fun!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Will try and find time to video this too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> He woke up
> He is usually better at this but as you can hear he wasn't in the mood :Hilarious


I love your slippers


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Loving your slippers by the way!





Sairy said:


> I love your slippers


Thanks


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pheebs has recently learnt walking weaves so I’ll try and video tomorrow. I apologise in advance as my chunky thighs are really not suitable for public viewing :Bag


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Here we go. Sorry about the massive strides - first attempt involved Holly doing her own little improvisation around the weaves so I tried to make it a bit more obvious for her second time


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Having a wee practice before breakfast (without camera unfortunately) as Beau was doing quite well til Kahn joined in! 2 newfies do NOT fit... cue the three of us in a heap on the floor lol (thankfully Sam was busy doing perimeter searches of the garden so there wasn't THREE dogs joining in at once!)

I'm blaming @McKenzie - you warned me about big dogs doing it; but forgot the health and safety warning re multiple dogs 

Will try for a video to post later once breakfasts all settled (and I've regained my equilibrium lol)


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Excuse the exhaustedness of dog and owner, first thing in the morning and neither have had our morning coffee (or chew for the Beastie - don't call the RSPCA ).

He already knew the stationary and the forward, but we did 5 mins on the backwards last night. I think he did fabulously! Can't wait for the next trick.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I need help. Have videoed all three boys (individually!) Doing a static weave through legs and a very disjointed walking forwards weave. But don't know how to upload videos. Anyone technically minded that can help advise?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I need help. Have videoed all three boys (individually!) Doing a static weave through legs and a very disjointed walking forwards weave. But don't know how to upload videos. Anyone technically minded that can help advise?


I upload to YouTube and then link that


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> I upload to YouTube and then link that


Same here. Just get the embed code from YouTube and whack it on here 

Looking forward to watching.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've been teaching Bungo to do a figure 8 round my legs, still needs lots of luring but I'll try to record it, though we are no where near as good as any of you :Bag


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> I've been teaching Bungo to do a figure 8 round my legs, still needs lots of luring but I'll try to record it, though we are no where near as good as any of you :Bag


Can't wait to watch Bungo in action.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's Izzy's enthusiastic weave  We started learning it a few months ago and then haven't done any trick training since (just been focusing on impulse control), I really need to get back into doing trick training as they both love it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Here's Izzy's enthusiastic weave  We started learning it a few months ago and then haven't done any trick training since (just been focusing on impulse control), I really need to get back into doing trick training as they both love it.


I adore Izzy - she is one of my favourite PF dogs :Joyful


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sairy said:


> I adore Izzy - she is one of my favourite PF dogs :Joyful


Aw thanks, she's really special


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Tyton said:


> I need help. Have videoed all three boys (individually!) Doing a static weave through legs and a very disjointed walking forwards weave. But don't know how to upload videos. Anyone technically minded that can help advise?


I use Vimeo - you can do it on website or get the app. Then copy the share url and paste it into that little film icon in the tool bar. Same as youtube i think but i don't post any videos on there 

Gave this weave malarky a whirl with Pig and got stressed out :Hilarious:Hilarious will try again tomorrow. Love the idea of this thread, a bit of motivation to boost up the training sessions


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

There you go:


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> There you go:


Aww he's so cute! I'm loving watching everyone's dogs


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Haha I've just noticed at the beginning of the video, you can see Bungo under the 'chair. He goes under there and walks with the 'chair a lot.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Beau's attempt still more luring than I'd like but I didn't end up on my head!

H


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Kahn. Bit clumsy and greedy!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally Samuel; not in the mood, but he kind of did it bless his little cotton socks x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

And I thought I had to do big strides! Great videos @Tyton


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2018)

Love seeing all these weaving dogs! I'll try to video Elliot tonight.

I'm looking forward to the next trick @ShibaPup !


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Love seeing all these weaving dogs! I'll try to video Elliot tonight.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next trick @ShibaPup !


Do we have a time limit on the tricks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> Do we have a time limit on the tricks?


Yes, the person who posts the tricks gives a time limit. I gave until Saturday night for this one.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@McKenzie have you nominated ShibaPup to set the next trick?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> @McKenzie have you nominated ShibaPup to set the next trick?


Yes, she was the first to post a video


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Yes, she was the first to post a video


Ah ok 

Looking forward to the next trick


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

@Tyton - you need to stand on boxes!!!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> @Tyton - you need to stand on boxes!!!!


nah - that takes the fun out of it (for the dogs if not for me) I'm sure their main aim in any trick/obedience exercise is to see how close they can come to shoving me over without getting into trouble - Sam's class on Wednesday was trying to get the dogs to work closer onto our left leg for heelwork. Sam would walk a few steps shoulder brushing my thigh then give a big shove! ostensibly doing what was asked, but you could tell by the wicked glint he knows fine what he's up to


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> And I thought I had to do big strides! Great videos @Tyton


Thanks, still way too much luring, but was only a quick shot. need to 'refine' our technique a bit. And yes. moving forwards/backwards is a bit tricky when the dog is so big and bulky!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

@ShibaPup should nominate 'jump into arms' or something just so I can see @Tyton give it a go.  Beautifully big dogs, would love to be slobbered on by them for a day.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> @ShibaPup should nominate 'jump into arms' or something just so I can see @Tyton give it a go.  Beautifully big dogs, would love to be slobbered on by them for a day.


Hoi - is this pick on me day? stand me up on boxes, encourage me to be flattened by 55kg lumps  
'jump into arms' may be a step too far for my lads... but i could always try and adapt it somehow lol


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

In my eagerness to join in, I maybe didn't read that the first person to post needs to think of the next trick :Shamefullyembarrased (will post our attempt at weaving moving forwards and backwards later on)

Been having trouble deciding! Don't want it to be too difficult to scare people off and want to include all sizes! Soooo...

Twist for the standard trick.

Twist and spin for the expert.

Basically get your dog to turn clockwise or counter clockwise for the standard, both for expert.

Got a how to from youtube 





Posting now so people can get started after doing the weave trick - also so I don't forget and leave folks waiting (hope that's ok!)

Deadline Wednesday evening.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We have this one down so will give others the chance to post their videos first


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Micheie knows this one well


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper's weave, gonna post it now before I forget  my co-ordination was shocking for the backwards weave (poor Jasper got kicked in the face one time :Shy) so that's something we'll be working on. Loving everyone's videos


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly woke up to do some spinning and twisting


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Def not going to have weave mastered by Saturday night so thought i'd share our attempt!! This is second training session for weave with prompts and treats....

Recording the video from my laptop cause it's not letting me upload directly for some reason :Nailbiting


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2018)

debble said:


> Def not going to have weave mastered by Saturday night so thought i'd share our attempt!! This is second training session for weave with prompts and treats....
> 
> Recording the video from my laptop cause it's not letting me upload directly for some reason :Nailbiting


Aww he did really well! You might find it easier to try it standing still first.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Aww he did really well! You might find it easier to try it standing still first.


Thanks! My intention was to stay still  needs work from him and I!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Here's Elliot's static weave. There's more luring than I would like, but never mind.






And walking forwards, not very smoothly!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Here is the Beastie doing his Twist (twirl in his case) & Spin. He's a play machine so always brings out his A-game for tuggy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Right, here's the leaderboard for trick one - weave. To get both points you had to do walking weaves forwards AND backwards - can't make it too easy! If I've made a mistake please let me know and I will fix it  Names are listed in the order that tricks were uploaded.

McKenzie - Kenzie: 2
McKenzie - Elliot: 1
ShibaPup - Lily: 1
StormyThai - Thai: 1
Sairy - Holly : 2
MissSpitzMum - Merlin: 2
PawsOnMe - Izzy: 1
PawsOnMe - Jasper: 1
Animallover26 - Bungo: 1
Tyton - Beau: 1
Tyton - Kahn: 1
Tyton - Samuel: 1
Debble - Piglet: 1
Teddy-dog - Teddy: 1

@ShibaPup @StormyThai @Sairy @MissSpitzMum @PawsOnMe @Animallover26 @Tyton @debble
@Teddy-dog


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooh boo!! I missed this! If we miss trick one can we join in trick two??? 
No worries if not  I like seeing everyone’s else’s tricks. Me and teds are definitely not as good as you lot!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Ooh boo!! I missed this! If we miss trick one can we join in trick two???
> No worries if not  I like seeing everyone's else's tricks. Me and teds are definitely not as good as you lot!!


Oh yes absolutely! Anyone can join at any time!

If you have trick one ready to go I can still squeeze you in if you want?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Oh yes absolutely! Anyone can join at any time!
> 
> If you have trick one ready to go I can still squeeze you in if you want?


Thank you!

In the spirit of joining in we knocked this together (literally just now - excuse the PJs! )

<




I haven't attempted to teach him this before so it's not very good and lots of luring! And I had to wake him up so he's not very enthusiastic 

I'll do a proper attempt for the next one as he knows the standard already


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thank you!
> 
> In the spirit of joining in we knocked this together (literally just now - excuse the PJs! )
> 
> ...


Well done, I've added you to the table


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

This is Kenzie's spin and twist. Sorry it's upside down!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

@winterrose you were the first to post your video - your choice of trick next


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'll try to get Bungos Twist and Spin videoed and loaded on to here tomorrow, he's really good at this one


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

@McKenzie Jasper only did walking weaves forward and stationary so think the 2 points is wrong.

Just had my first go with Izzy trying to teach spin :Hilarious she was not wanting to follow the treat in a circle and was trying to boss me by growling and grumbling and bouncing around! Bossy madam! :Wacky


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2018)

Here is Elliot's spin. He's got a mental block about going the other way at the moment so we are still working on that. As you can see he's very enthusiastic about this one and just about took my hand off at the end!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo Twist and Spin.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

@ShibaPup thank you! I have a trick in mind - just waiting for Micheie to wake up so I can film her


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

winterrose said:


> @ShibaPup thank you! I have a trick in mind - just waiting for Micheie to wake up so I can film her


I don't think there's a rush - we have til Wednesday evening to post our spin/twist videos.... (just saying that as with being away showing I haven't had a chance to get to 'trick two' yet  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2018)

Tyton said:


> I don't think there's a rush - we have til Wednesday evening to post our spin/twist videos.... (just saying that as with being away showing I haven't had a chance to get to 'trick two' yet  )


Yes I'm still working on half of trick two with Elliot.

I think maybe if we hold off with posting the next trick until the day the current one closes.

It's a delicate balance between giving everyone enough time to teach the trick, and keeping the momentum.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I’ll post on Wednesday evening then


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Oooh I wanna go! Been a bit lazy with Teds training so far this time year so may give me a kick up the backside! Here's our twist and spin... sorry I cut his head off!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teddy's spin and twist!

He's normally a bit more enthusiastic but he obviously wasn't feeling it today


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Last minute so excuse pyjamas and 'morning dog' Beau doesn't do mornings lol






His attempt at 'twist' ..... ended up with him lying flat on his back and refusing to get up lol

The link is a picture of Beau's 'twist' attempt.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Kahn spin AND twist


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Samuel - he's not quite got it yet, so we'r still doing the trick at my side on the move. But he at least attempted both  maybe some kind soul will give us half a mark for trying lol


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Izzy's twirl and spin (I haven't put the word to it yet as she's still learning) 




Jaspers twirl and spin.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Again wanted to join in with trick 2 before deadline so here's our not so great attempt  got the cheese out for this one


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Nearly missed my own deadline :Facepalm


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Right, here's the leaderboard for trick one - weave. To get both points you had to do walking weaves forwards AND backwards - can't make it too easy! If I've made a mistake please let me know and I will fix it  Names are listed in the order that tricks were uploaded.
> 
> McKenzie - Kenzie: 2
> McKenzie - Elliot: 1
> ...


Are you keeping track of points or is it something we do after our trick deadline?


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Is everyone ready for the next trick?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

winterrose said:


> Is everyone ready for the next trick?


Yes, was hoping to do it tonight, but we're in bed now so will have a go tomorrow (depending on what it is of course Lol!)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

winterrose said:


> Is everyone ready for the next trick?


I am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2018)

ShibaPup said:


> Are you keeping track of points or is it something we do after our trick deadline?


I can do it 



winterrose said:


> Is everyone ready for the next trick?


We are!


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Here it is!




This trick involves your dog walking on your feet 

Beginners: getting placement on the feet and taking a few steps forward.

Expert: getting placement on the feet and incorporating a variety of movements - e.g. walking backwards, turns and side stepping!

The cut off is Monday evening. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2018)

Ah neat  Kenzie knows this already but it’s totally new to Elliot so will be interesting!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice! I've tried this with Holly before and totally failed so will give it another go.

ETA: Just given it another go and had to hold onto the wall to stop myself from falling over! It's not easy when you have a big dog flailing around in between your legs and you're trying to stand with your feet pointing inwards to make it as simple as possible for her :Hilarious


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Nice! I've tried this with Holly before and totally failed so will give it another go.
> 
> ETA: Just given it another go and had to hold onto the wall to stop myself from falling over! It's not easy when you have a big dog flailing around in between your legs and you're trying to stand with your feet pointing inwards to make it as simple as possible for her :Hilarious


Oh dear... if you find it tricky with Holly.......

I may just have to film some 'out-takes' for this one


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Hmmm Teddy doesn't know this! He's not very perceptive of where his feet are but we'll give it a go! :Hilarious


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

winterrose said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give this a try... what's your cue word for it??


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Tried this with the dog months ago and gave up, going to give it another go!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can't do this one 

Will be fun to see how the rest of you do though, have fun all


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Oh dear... if you find it tricky with Holly.......
> 
> I may just have to film some 'out-takes' for this one


I expect ours will be outtakes too!

Do we get points for comedy value?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Lily and I will sit out on this one - fractured metatarsal and a not so delicate lump aren't a good match haha!

Good luck!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I expect ours will be outtakes too!
> 
> Do we get points for comedy value?


I hope so... it's me and my boys only hope! - especially given Beau's 'take' on 'twist' lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Can't do this one
> 
> Will be fun to see how the rest of you do though, have fun all


There must be some way to adapt it.... can Bungo reach the footplates on your chair? I'll try and think of some alternatives......


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tyton said:


> There must be some way to adapt it.... can Bungo reach the footplates on your chair? I'll try and think of some alternatives......


I don't use footplates indoors as my place is too small to allow me to manoeuvre with them attached, there might be a way though, I will have a think as well, Thank you


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I don't use footplates indoors as my place is too small to allow me to manoeuvre with them attached, there might be a way though, I will have a think as well, Thank you


my eldest stepson is great at thinking 'outside' of the box - he even gets his dad (with an above knee amputation) to join in the gym on 'leg day' just adapts all the exercises for him... so he's instilled in me that there is usually some way round problems - plus you can join @Sairy and me in the comedy corner if it doesn't quite work out


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tyton said:


> my eldest stepson is great at thinking 'outside' of the box - he even gets his dad (with an above knee amputation) to join in the gym on 'leg day' just adapts all the exercises for him... so he's instilled in me that there is usually some way round problems - plus you can join @Sairy and me in the comedy corner if it doesn't quite work out


 Bungo is a born clown so comedy corner will be fine.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Can't do this one
> 
> Will be fun to see how the rest of you do though, have fun all


What if you tried it 'backwards'? Instead of between your legs, he could be facing you. That is if you're able to have his feet on yours that way ofc. If not you could just have him move backwards, around and forwards with you, his nose following your knees. I am sure that would be allowed!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> What if you tried it 'backwards'? Instead of between your legs, he could be facing you. That is if you're able to have his feet on yours that way ofc. If not you could just have him move backwards, around and forwards with you, his nose following your knees. I am sure that would be allowed!


Great idea 

@winterrose would you allow me to do it that Bungo is under the wheelchair and just walks with me, but don't have his paws on my feet?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure if we can do this one due to his weight and my pain threshold...but we will certainly give it a go


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

@debble I use 'feet'
@Animallover26 Bungo walking under your wheelchair is totally acceptable!
For anyone who can't get their dog on their feet, teaching your dog a 'middle' position and then teaching them to walk with you whilst between your legs (or under your wheelchair) would be completely fine


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

winterrose said:


> @debble I use 'feet'
> @Animallover26 Bungo walking under your wheelchair is totally acceptable!
> For anyone who can't get their dog on their feet, teaching your dog a 'middle' position and then teaching them to walk with you whilst between your legs (or under your wheelchair) would be completely fine


Woohoo thank you. We are in!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome 
We will certainly try for the full trick (it's actually one trick I have been meaning to teach for some time) but it's good to know that a middle will work too.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Not sure if we can do this one due to his weight and my pain threshold...but we will certainly give it a go


Steel toecapped boots for you then! Holly doesn't seem to want to tread on my feet - it's a real challenge.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Holly doesn't seem to want to tread on my feet - it's a real challenge.


Yes, that's our issue at the moment lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Got Bungo between my legs but don't know how to go from there, so far either he just walks out or stays still. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Got Bungo between my legs but don't know how to go from there, so far either he just walks out or stays still. Will try again tomorrow.


That's great!

Also for anyone looking for a tutorial, Ashleigh does a great one here


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

winterrose said:


> That's great!
> 
> Also for anyone looking for a tutorial, Ashleigh does a great one here


Yes this is the method I've tried, but the problem is when you have a large dog they can't squeeze in between your legs when you stand like that, or if you widen your legs then you have to stand with your feet turned inwards as far as you possibly can, which makes staying upright extremely difficult, hence me having to steady myself by hanging onto the wall Lol!

ETA: It's probably not helped by my massive thighs either Lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2018)

Sairy said:


> Yes this is the method I've tried, but the problem is when you have a large dog they can't squeeze in between your legs when you stand like that, or if you widen your legs then you have to stand with your feet turned inwards as far as you possibly can, which makes staying upright extremely difficult, hence me having to steady myself by hanging onto the wall Lol!
> 
> ETA: It's probably not helped by my massive thighs either Lol!


You could try the method where you teach them to target your shoes?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> You could try the method where you teach them to target your shoes?


Yeah I was considering that actually. She's fast asleep at the moment bless her, so I'll give it a go tomorrow


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm currently stuck! I wasn't having any luck with the method Ashley & Pudsey showed, so I tried asking him to target some slippers that then migrated to my feet. It was a roaring success... Ish. Issue is he does one foot at a time. Left foot for left slipper, right foot for right slipper. Not sure how to get him to do both at the same time. I tried hinting, but he would just remove one foot to put the other on the hinted at foot. 

I've tried walking him over the slippers whilst they are both on and off, but that seemed to just frustrate him and he started hitting the slipper. I've tried the Ashley & Pudsey method after he knows to target slippers, but again it is strictly one foot at a time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2018)

Ive got Elliot to the stage of standing on my feet. 

First I rewarded standing between my legs, then only rewarded when one of his feet was on one of mine, then only rewarded when both of his feet were on mine. It was that last step that was the hardest. I’m conscious that I don’t want to move too fast into the walking as I’m worried it might freak him out and we would be back at square one so will keep rewarding him standing still for a while.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Got him to put two feet on mine, he was so pleased with himself when he figured it out but it tok alot of his brainpower and he fizzled out right after. Going to pair it with the 'feet' or 'cop-cop' command tomorrow see how that goes. I am hoping because he can already go forward, backwards and turning around between my legs that it won't be a big leap to do that with his feet on mine. Wishful thinking most likely!

I see no one has posted vids yet, I think you gave us quite the hard one @winterrose


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Got him to put two feet on mine, he was so pleased with himself when he figured it out but it tok alot of his brainpower and he fizzled out right after. Going to pair it with the 'feet' or 'cop-cop' command tomorrow see how that goes. I am hoping because he can already go forward, backwards and turning around between my legs that it won't be a big leap to do that with his feet on mine. Wishful thinking most likely!
> 
> I see no one has posted vids yet, I think you gave us quite the hard one @winterrose


Great progress! Moving is our next challenge too.

I have Kenzie's video ready to go but am trying to let someone else post first!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've tried a little with my lads, but logistics are just too tricky - They are happy in 'middle', but usually sitting so head and shoulders is in front of me. I'm just not tall enough for them to stand/walk between my legs and have no chance of getting them to stand ON my feet. A lifetime of being trained not to trample on people with limited mobility so it's just not in their nature. I'll keep working on moving while in middle and see if I can salvage something (at the moment I usually just get a lie down lol)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I think I might just have to go for walking in between my legs as it's very slow progress with getting Holly to step on my feet.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Decided to give this a try tonight, was very impressed by how quickly he's picking it up! To keep up with the high standard of my previous tricks here's a very low quality vid of our attempt. Between my high pitch squeal and my extreme waddle i'm not sure if i'm human or a penguin






ETA: We have mastered spin, twist and weave also since uploading here


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sitting out of this one. It's not a wise one to teach Jasper (Mr bull in a China shop) as he could easily hurt me and I'm working on him being a little calmer during training as he's being too rough with me. Izzy is still learning weave and spin so I don't want to overpower her with too many new tricks at once. 

Looking forward to others' videos and the comedy ones too


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I can get Lily walking in position - although I'm waddling, I'm short so it looks like I'm sitting on her, Lily is tall and a little broad at the shoulder, so I have very nearly ended up sitting on her when she barges through :Shamefullyembarrased

We are a work in progress - she isn't standing on my feet though nuh-huh! :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

debble said:


> Decided to give this a try tonight, was very impressed by how quickly he's picking it up! To keep up with the high standard of my previous tricks here's a very low quality vid of our attempt. Between my high pitch squeal and my extreme waddle i'm not sure if i'm human or a penguin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

Here is McKenzie






Elliot is so close! He's gets his feet on mine every time and I was able to take a few tiny steps just now. I think we can get it a bit better though so I'll practice a bit more before recording.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

debble said:


> Decided to give this a try tonight, was very impressed by how quickly he's picking it up! To keep up with the high standard of my previous tricks here's a very low quality vid of our attempt. Between my high pitch squeal and my extreme waddle i'm not sure if i'm human or a penguin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really good, well done. I love the look of concentration on piglets face.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

Sorry about the delay. Here's scores after trick two (spin/twist)

McKenzie - Kenzie: 2 + 2 = 4
McKenzie - Elliot: 1 + 1 = 2
ShibaPup - Lily: 1 + 2 = 3
StormyThai - Thai: 1 + 2 = 3
Sairy - Holly : 2 + 2 = 4
MissSpitzMum - Merlin: 2 + 2 = 4
PawsOnMe - Izzy: 1 + 2 = 3
PawsOnMe - Jasper: 1 + 2 = 3
Animallover26 - Bungo: 1 + 2 = 3
Tyton - Beau: 1 + 1 = 2
Tyton - Kahn: 1 + 2 = 3
Tyton - Samuel: 1 + 2 = 3
Debble - Piglet: 1 + 2 = 3
Teddy-dog - Teddy: 1 + 2 = 3
Winterrose - Micheie: 2

@ShibaPup @StormyThai @Sairy @MissSpitzMum @PawsOnMe @Animallover26 @Tyton @debble
@Teddy-dog @winterrose

Hope you're thinking about the next trick @debble!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm determined to crack on with this tonight...we will get this!


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Hope you're thinking about the next trick @debble!


Ooo didn't even consider that i'd be next to pick when i posted. I'll let everyone know the next trick tomorrow evening when i've decided!

Hope everyone's having a lovely Easter xx


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Good start tonight... 'feet!' he proceeds to lay down between my legs and wonders why he didn't get his reward. I might just have to call it a day and only do the walking between the legs version for now.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> I'm determined to crack on with this tonight...we will get this!


Have any of you tried shaping it? Put a beer mat or coaster on the floor and keep clicking away until the dog is standing on the mat/coaster. Once he can do it with both feet on two mats/coasters simply transfer them onto your feet.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Twiggy said:


> Have any of you tried shaping it? Put a beer mat or coaster on the floor and keep clicking away until the dog is standing on the mat/coaster. Once he can do it with both feet on two mats/coasters simply transfer them onto your feet.


I was thinking this will be the best way of teaching it to Holly. It's a work in progress and won't be ready by tomorrow so we'll just do normal walking in between legs.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Have any of you tried shaping it? Put a beer mat or coaster on the floor and keep clicking away until the dog is standing on the mat/coaster. Once he can do it with both feet on two mats/coasters simply transfer them onto your feet.


He can target with his paws no problem...the problem comes with him being so wide up front and me fairly short (with balance and mobility issues) I end up on the floor in stitches with him licking my face 
We tried again this evening but I can't stay upright (the out takes are hilarious ) so this is what we managed





I need to get a proper back up before we attempt going backwards :Bag


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> He can target with his paws no problem...the problem comes with him being so wide up front and me fairly short (with balance and mobility issues) I end up on the floor in stitches with him licking my face
> We tried again this evening but I can't stay upright (the out takes are hilarious ) so this is what we managed
> 
> 
> ...


Aww. Yes this is pretty much where Holly and I are at and we are having the same issues as you lol!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Aww. Yes this is pretty much where Holly and I are at and we are having the same issues as you lol!


Me three :Hilarious good to know we aren't alone!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2018)

It’s definitely easier with a small dog! Elliot’s only 15kg but he can be pretty heavy on my feet if the balance isn’t quite right, making it hard to move. Kenzie is much easier to do this with!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> He can target with his paws no problem...the problem comes with him being so wide up front and me fairly short (with balance and mobility issues) I end up on the floor in stitches with him licking my face
> We tried again this evening but I can't stay upright (the out takes are hilarious ) so this is what we managed
> 
> 
> ...


Can you get it standing still?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Can you get it standing still?


It's not him, it's me unfortunately.
I can get his feet on mine but I lose my balance. I don't have a huge amount of dexterity on my left side and it gives out at inconvenient times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

Here's Elliot. I'm really pleased with how he did with this trick


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> It's not him, it's me unfortunately.
> I can get his feet on mine but I lose my balance. I don't have a huge amount of dexterity on my left side and it gives out at inconvenient times.


Oh dear.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

You did amazing with Elliot @McKenzie !

I'm going to post two vids later (deadline is this evening, right?). One is him just doing it between my legs, the other will be a very bad attempt at his feet on mine that may or may not include his feet actually touching mine.  Hope I at least get some points for trying!

Edit: We had a breakthrough!

It is fairly poorly videoed (and chops off his head, so apologies for that). Managed to crack the 'feet' command, then on a whim I just decided to move around to see if he would. He did! First time! I didn't dare try the side step incase he spooked and decided never to do it again.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MissSpitzMum said:


> You did amazing with Elliot @McKenzie !
> 
> I'm going to post two vids later (deadline is this evening, right?). One is him just doing it between my legs, the other will be a very bad attempt at his feet on mine that may or may not include his feet actually touching mine.  Hope I at least get some points for trying!


We will be contributing something similar.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Didn't get this at all, will keep practising but won't be posting today.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is our contribution. It's going to be a while before we can do this with Holly standing on my feet!






I've decided the way forward with this will be to shape her to target my shoes first, but just for a giggle we've done a video of me attempting to lure her into position whilst trying hard to remain upright! You can watch me squirm :Hilarious


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey everyone feel free to continue posting the feet trick, just posting the next one as i'll be busy later!

I've chosen play dead as it's one I want to work on with Piglet anyway  here's where we're at:






Hopefully everyone can join in with this one! We'll set the deadline for thursday evening


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

debble said:


> Hey everyone feel free to continue posting the feet trick, just posting the next one as i'll be busy later!
> 
> I've chosen play dead as it's one I want to work on with Piglet anyway  here's where we're at:
> 
> ...


Great trick  I'm out with Kenzie, I've never been able to get her to do this - she just doesn't feel comfortable so I don't ask it. She won't roll over either.

Not sure about Elliot, we will give it a go.

Is there an advanced version? (Not for me! :Hilarious)


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

This is where we are at - basically a wobble short walk!


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Great trick  I'm out with Kenzie, I've never been able to get her to do this - she just doesn't feel comfortable so I don't ask it. She won't roll over either.
> 
> Not sure about Elliot, we will give it a go.
> 
> Is there an advanced version? (Not for me! :Hilarious)


Aww sorry i was hoping everyone would be able to give it a go! Hopefully Elliot will manage. I was trying to think of an advanced version.... let's say:

Beginner: play dead while rolling over or focussed on you (like my vid)

Advanced: play dead at any given time (e.g. when dog is running/distracted by toy etc, can drop to ground and play dead on command)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My three are all experts at playing dead - unfortunately not to command - their default position is just laying upside down immobile!

You've already seen Beau's attempt at this with the first trick - apparently Beau's cue word is 'twist' lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

debble said:


> Aww sorry i was hoping everyone would be able to give it a go! Hopefully Elliot will manage. I was trying to think of an advanced version.... let's say:
> 
> Beginner: play dead while rolling over or focussed on you (like my vid)
> 
> Advanced: play dead at any given time (e.g. when dog is running/distracted by toy etc, can drop to ground and play dead on command)


I think it makes Kenzie feel vulnerable. She's so intense when she's working and I think she just can't relax herself enough.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Will see how I get on with this. Like @McKenzie 's Kenzie, Merlin refuses to roll over and I don't force him. He does play dead, but it definately isn't his favourite and he sometimes shouts at me if I ask.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Great trick  *I'm out with Kenzie, I've never been able to get her to do this - she just doesn't feel comfortable so I don't ask it. She won't roll over either. *
> 
> Not sure about Elliot, we will give it a go.
> 
> Is there an advanced version? (Not for me! :Hilarious)





MissSpitzMum said:


> Will see how I get on with this. Like @McKenzie 's Kenzie, *Merlin refuses to roll over and I don't force him.* He does play dead, but it definately isn't his favourite and he sometimes shouts at me if I ask.


Bungo is the same, so have to sit this one out too.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper loves doing this one (sometimes he will even let out a yelpy bark when he gets 'shot' ) I've never tried teaching it Izzy but will definitely give it a go :Happy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We'll give it a go. Holly used to do "bang", but haven't done it for ages.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry to those that can’t join in  i thought it would be one for everyone to try. Videos of “failed” attempts welcome for this one so we can see participation from all pups anyway!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Well this the best we're going to get so may aswell post now. Sorry about the vid being wobbly, I filmed it on my knee which in hindsight wasn't a smart move.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Well this the best we're going to get from Merlin so may aswell post now. Sorry about the vid being wobbly, I filmed it on my knee which in hindsight wasn't a smart move.


Sweet!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

debble said:


> Sorry to those that can't join in  i thought it would be one for everyone to try. Videos of "failed" attempts welcome for this one so we can see participation from all pups anyway!


That's ok! There will never be a trick that suits everyone! I'll video Kenzie's version of play dead


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jaspers go at peekaboo, he knows the between legs already but just had a go walking with him. 




and Jasper's 'bang' (might be a bit loud!).


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

I’m having problems with play dead with Elliot already!

He either paws at my hand or jumps up. I’ve been trying to do tiny steps but he won’t even turn his head!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Really having fun with play dead - my first attempt at back chaining a behaviour, we have the flop, learning the roll. Poor Lily is fast asleep :Smug


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Was I the first to post the 'dead' trick? If so I do have one in mind. I picked an easy one that hopefully every dog can do since the last two have been challenges! Thought I'd give the dogs some brain gum.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm not sure if we'll have a video ready for the deadline tomorrow - we have flop on hand cue but currently working on the roll over AND then it'll be putting it together.



MissSpitzMum said:


> Was I the first to post the 'dead' trick? If so I do have one in mind. I picked an easy one that hopefully every dog can do since the last two have been challenges! Thought I'd give the dogs some brain gum.


Looks like you were the first!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> I'm not sure if we'll have a video ready for the deadline tomorrow - we have flop on hand cue but currently working on the roll over AND then it'll be putting it together.
> 
> Looks like you were the first!


I have yet to even practise ours. She used to be able to do it, but we haven't done it for ages so may need to re-teach it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

OK here's ours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2018)

This doesn’t come naturally to either of mine and I haven’t had time to work on it so we are sitting this one out.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Ok folks, time for your dogs' best RSPCA faces!

I picked this trick hoping it would be easy so the dogs can get back into the swing of things, and I hope everyone is able to take part!

Beginner: Pick one. Advanced: Give both a go. I am not sure which one is harder to teach. I can imagine it depends on the dog so pick what you think would be easiest for your own pooch for beginners.

Here they both are, Sulk & Pray!






There are two different ways people do 'Pray'. One like in the vid, and another with the dogs face through it legs. I accept both! You have until Sunday!

As a tip: rewarding micro movements works amazingly with this one.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Maybe at some point - we can have a chance to go back to old tricks and potentially earn some points back? :Shamefullyembarrased 

We can do play dead - she has no problems with the elements of it, 3-4 days just isn't enough time to teach it from scratch for us - maybe I'm slow :Hilarious:Hilarious We are doing 4 sessions around 10-15 minutes a day trying to get this, plus when I'm cooking or waiting for something - we'll have a little practice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2018)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Ok folks, time for your dogs' best RSPCA faces!
> 
> I picked this trick hoping it would be easy so the dogs can get back into the swing of things, and I hope everyone is able to take part!
> 
> ...


Can you just clarify what pray is? Dogs feet on an object and head down?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Can you just clarify what pray is? Dogs feet on an object and head down?


Yep.

Here is a good tutorial as to how to teach it;






It helps if your dog already knows paws up, but it isn't necessary.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's McKenzie.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Here's McKenzie.


She is just too cute.

For anyone unsure what I meant by 'head through legs' for the other version of pray, McKenzie is showing it off beautifully here!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Yep.
> 
> Here is a good tutorial as to how to teach it;
> 
> ...


We call it "hide eyes" in the HTM fraternity....LOL


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ooh we don't know these so will have a go later.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooh boo! Can't believe I missed two tricks (especially as Teds knows how to play dead!)... Been so incredibly busy this week. I'll have a go at the new one if I get chance! Not sure how good Teddy will be at this one


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Ooh boo! Can't believe I missed two tricks (especially as Teds knows how to play dead!)... Been so incredibly busy this week. I'll have a go at the new one if I get chance! Not sure how good Teddy will be at this one


I think the play dead is still within its deadline! I just checked back and it said 'Thursday Evening.'


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

MissSpitzMum said:


> I think the play dead is still within its deadline! I just checked back and it said 'Thursday Evening.'


Oooh I assumed it was over because the next one had been posted. Right, operation Play Dead when I get back from work. Hopefully can sneak it in before we go to dog school!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Gonna give this one a go with Izzy as well (Just the pray/hide trick as I think she'll like learning that one) 

Here's Jasper's sulk and pray (we call them settle and hide)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teddy's play dead. Ours is a bit more of a lure than everyone else. Oh well 

He gets better the more you do it with him in a session but we had to do it quick as I have to set off for dog school in 5 mins


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Our play dead - I think we did alright for 3 days work


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> Our play dead - I think we did alright for 3 days work


Naww bless Lily! She looks more dead than Holly Haha!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai's pray, not to bad for his third session!
Please excuse the poor camera skills  We will do "sulk" tomorrow


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Newbie here i’ve never even heard of sulk and pray! I’ll definitely give it a go  all the participants so far have done it so well!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> Thai's pray, not to bad for his third session!
> Please excuse the poor camera skills  We will do "sulk" tomorrow


I am impressed with your arm strength! I struggle with my 11kg fluff machine hence the stool. 

Thai really is a smarty pants.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> I am impressed with your arm strength! I struggle with my 11kg fluff machine hence the stool.
> 
> Thai really is a smarty pants.


Haha, thanks. I worked with horses for 20+ years, us equestrians are much stronger than we look


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2018)

Just to show that both of my dogs can play dead, at the same time no less! :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Right, here are our videos. Have barely practised at all I'm afraid, but here's what we have so far


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Had to give this one a miss too sadly, had a very stressful time on Tuesday (outside, other dog, normal problem) and I've just been working with Bungo to help him de-stress, today is his first 'normal' day and he hasn't felt up to learning anything (he was really stressed out )

Enjoy watching everyone else and I hope we can join in the next one.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Didn't realise the deadline was tonight I've only just got to the point of Izzy putting both legs on my arm, I might be alone in this but I feel we need longer deadlines (at least a week or so for the harder tricks). A few days isn't enough for most dogs to get a trick learnt and proofed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh I completely forgot about this! I haven’t done any work with Elliot!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Happy to extend the deadline if people want to. Shall we say Thursday evening? Gives one full week for the tricks I posted.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sulk


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

We are really struggling with sulk and pray - I have the bruises to prove it!! :Hilarious Trying to do the pray where her feet are on my arm, I've been whacked many times in the process :Hilarious

Sulk - I'm struggling where to begin, she's in a down but any encouragement putting her head towards the floor - ends up in a play dead! She doesn't lay with her head on the floor normally so not something I can try to capture.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

ShibaPup said:


> We are really struggling with sulk and pray - I have the bruises to prove it!! :Hilarious Trying to do the pray where her feet are on my arm, I've been whacked many times in the process :Hilarious
> 
> Sulk - I'm struggling where to begin, she's in a down but any encouragement putting her head towards the floor - ends up in a play dead! She doesn't lay with her head on the floor normally so not something I can try to capture.


Try rewarding micro movements with sulk. Have her lick the food in your lure hand and reward every single time she moves her head towards the ground, no matter how small the movement. Chain reward with little bits all the way down then jackpot if/when she puts her chin on the floor (doesn't have to be the final trick to begin with). I had to do it with Merlin as he thought I was asking him to crawl!

The sore arms is the reason I used a stool.  It looks less cool but my arms aren't scratched!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry we are Missing in Action - had mainland courses and now a poorly Sam (hopefully just overdosed on chicken and cheese from 3 days solid of scentwork!) will try and find time to look at the next one as it comes up. Still enjoying the videos of others as I'm able to pop in and watch.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for extending the deadline. Izzy seems to have hit a bit of a mental block with the pray. We've got both of her feet on my arm and her in a crouching position but as soon as I try to lure her head to my arm she stands up on her back legs and paddles her front feet. I'll try post a video of what we have so far and then update when we finally have it


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

This is what we have so far on the pray. She doesn't get the following a treat with just her head, she tries to move her whole body but we'll carry on working on it  (feel a bit bad asking for the extension and then not even managing it :Shy sorry!)

We've actually managed to crack walking weave which I'm pretty chuffed with


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> This is what we have so far on the pray. She doesn't get the following a treat with just her head, she tries to move her whole body but we'll carry on working on it  (feel a bit bad asking for the extension and then not even managing it :Shy sorry!)
> 
> We've actually managed to crack walking weave which I'm pretty chuffed with


She is such a cute little girly and I love her weaves. With the pray/hide eyes I think you have her too far away from you. If you clutch your left elbow into your side you can sneak your right hand with the treat onto her nose much more easily. (I think that makes sense)....LOL


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> She is such a cute little girly and I love her weaves. With the pray/hide eyes I think you have her too far away from you. If you clutch your left elbow into your side you can sneak your right hand with the treat onto her nose much more easily. (I think that makes sense)....LOL


Thank you, she really likes the weaves  I think that might be it exactly, she's too far away so when I'm reaching towards her she's hopping backwards to keep the space between us (I didn't realise until you said it, so thank you for the help  ) I'll try with her closer and slower movements from me too, I'm sure we'll get there in the end .


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Just look at Izzy's enthusiasm!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

I think @McKenzie was the first to post the sulk / pray trick vid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

MissSpitzMum said:


> I think @McKenzie was the first to post the sulk / pray trick vid.


Sorry I've been crazy busy! We are in bed so will post the new trick in the morning (my morning!).


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, sorry, been MIA.

The next trick is walking backwards.

Expert level is the dog doing a backwards circle around you.

Will sort out a video tomorrow.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Lily now knows how to walk backwards if she's between my legs - the previous trick we had.

Going backwards with me standing in front - she's baffled! :Hilarious

Love this thread though, every day we go through all the new stuff we've learnt, really solidifying it - still trying the pray and sulk.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Never mind - got it wrong.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Backing up more than 2 strides in a straight line has been a work in progress for many moons now...we shall see if we can get this one down


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Great that people are starting on it! We are just going for a walk and then I’ll video example-dog.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Great that people are starting on it! We are just going for a walk and then I'll video example-dog.


Does it matter about the position? Currently Lily will only back up if she starts in a heel position - work in progress though


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

ShibaPup said:


> Does it matter about the position? Currently Lily will only back up if she starts in a heel position - work in progress though


When I do it, i have the dog standing in front of me and they back up while I stand still. If you give me a second I'll video it.

She starts in a heel position and then goes back behind you?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> When I do it, i have the dog standing in front of me and they back up while I stand still. If you give me a second I'll video it.
> 
> She starts in a heel position and then goes back behind you?


Yes. I don't know why she gets it that way but if she's in front facing me - she doesn't get it.

I'm trying to get the other way, I'm standing facing her and she backs up - we made some progress tonight. Small steps


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok this isn't our best work but you get the idea.

Back up






Backwards around me


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

ShibaPup said:


> Yes. I don't know why she gets it that way but if she's in front facing me - she doesn't get it.
> 
> I'm trying to get the other way, I'm standing facing her and she backs up - we made some progress tonight. Small steps


Ok I've put my example above this post.

It took McKenzie forever to learn to go backwards, but we got there in the end. I haven't taught it to Elliot yet but he will naturally walk backwards sometimes so I don't expect it to be so tricky. Definitely small steps!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly can do backwards if I'm standing in front of her and she can do backwards heelwork with me also going backwards. Any tips on how to train going backwards around you in a circle?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

Sairy said:


> Holly can do backwards if I'm standing in front of her and she can do backwards heelwork with me also going backwards. Any tips on how to train going backwards around you in a circle?


Just trying to remember how I taught it!

I taught backwards circles by using a puppy pen and getting her to reverse so that she was guided into a circle. It doesn't need to be a puppy pen, just something that guides them into a circle. Then when she got the idea I put myself in the middle. At least that's what I think I did!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

There are videos of people using chairs or anything in a circle around them.






Or there is luring it


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sairy said:


> Holly can do backwards if I'm standing in front of her and she can do backwards heelwork with me also going backwards. Any tips on how to train going backwards around you in a circle?


I teach teach it in a corner with treat in both hands.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Awesome thanks everyone. Will give it a go when I get chance x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not the best video in the world, but thought I'd share our first session for back up. We had been working on it for a few mins before the video starts so pairing the cue with the clicker...not even tried orbit yet lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How long do we have to post the videos for the backward trick?

Been working on it and going OK.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo doing back up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

Sorry I’m not going to be around for the next week or so. Trick closes on Sunday night. I know I’m way behind with the points too!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I need to learn how to record properly - never records the first couple of seconds after pressing record :Meh

Anyway our back up


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

@StormyThai think you were the first to post back up? I'm impatiently waiting for the next one


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> @StormyThai think you were the first to post back up? I'm impatiently waiting for the next one


Yes she was. @StormyThai what's the next trick?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Beginner = High-Five





Advanced = Wave


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Beginner = High-Five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will get on with this, could be interesting as the best 'Paw' Bungo gives is more a smack 

With 'Wave' does it have to be done exactly like the video or would wave with one paw be enough?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper's high five and wave


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Will get on with this, could be interesting as the best 'Paw' Bungo gives is more a smack
> 
> With 'Wave' does it have to be done exactly like the video or would wave with one paw be enough?


One paw is enough, Thai was just showing off


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Jasper's high five and wave


I love Jaspers little wave, that's so cute


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

When is the deadline?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

We are practising and Bungo is doing well.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> When is the deadline?


Is a week enough time?
If so then Monday evening for the DL


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Filmed awfully yesterday- Lily didn't have her brain connected, anyone else's dog have that? Where they seemingly wake up and forget everything, she kept offering every other behaviour, especially play dead and she knows hi-five, it's something we've learnt previously :Hilarious











@PawsOnMe your trick next


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Ignore Jasper's bark in the background. He's normally good with watching Izzy's training but he's being a little divil today.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

This trick is to fetch items by name.




Beginner- Fetch 1 toy/item by name out of a line up of other items/toys.
Advanced- Fetch 3 different items/toys known by name. 
Deadline next Monday


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2018)

Ah whoops I forgot to film the last trick. Can I do it tonight?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Ah whoops I forgot to film the last trick. Can I do it tonight?


It's still Monday so the other trick is still going  I'm just busy tomorrow so put the next one up a little earlier


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a few days but we've finally got the 'wave' trick done, can I still post it?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> This trick is to fetch items by name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this rate - Lily will be more intelligent than myself :Hilarious

Any how to videos for us less talented folk? I haven't got the first idea how to go about training it.



Animallover26 said:


> I haven't been on here for a few days but we've finally got the 'wave' trick done, can I still post it?


I would 
This thread has gone quiet - so I'd welcome any videos


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> At this rate - Lily will be more intelligent than myself :Hilarious
> 
> Any how to videos for us less talented folk? I haven't got the first idea how to go about training it.
> 
> ...


I shall get it videoed and uploaded soon.

Is this the type of video you are looking for?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ShibaPup said:


> At this rate - Lily will be more intelligent than myself :Hilarious
> 
> Any how to videos for us less talented folk? I haven't got the first idea how to go about training it.
> 
> ...


I trained Jasper with household items by first teaching how to take the item by saying it's name as he took it from my hand and then from the floor and then amongst other items (that look nothing like the named item) asking him to fetch it to hand (but you could do just her pointing or touching that item)




Bit of a long drawn out video that overcomplicates it but this is how I'm going to try it with Izzy.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

I've been out of the loop lately as Merlin's ear has meant his brain went on holiday. He's feeling a bit better so I caught up. I know I won't get any points for it now but he enjoyed learning 'wave'. His 'backup' is very sloppy. His wave does look more like a certain facist salute, but oh well. 






Will get to teaching him some names of things!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MissSpitzMum said:


> I've been out of the loop lately as Merlin's ear has meant his brain went on holiday. He's feeling a bit better so I caught up. I know I won't get any points for it now but he enjoyed learning 'wave'. His 'backup' is very sloppy. His wave does look more like a certain facist salute, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha aw bless him, he's such a cutie pie! I love his wave :Happy


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Haven't forgotten about this, will try to get it videod etc soon!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I too apologise for my lack of commitment. Things seem to be super busy at the moment, but I will try to get something videod soon.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Did I kill the thread? :Shy Izzy has learnt to target a dinosaur toy called Dino but she's a bit under the weather with allergies atm so will video it another day. 

Anyone wanna post the next trick?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> Did I kill the thread? :Shy Izzy has learnt to target a dinosaur toy called Dino but she's a bit under the weather with allergies atm so will video it another day.
> 
> Anyone wanna post the next trick?


No - it's been going quiet, think people are probably enjoying the rare sunshine.

This is a bit of a tough one :Hilarious Lily's in season so not super co-operative - trying though. No possible in a week for us.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ShibaPup said:


> No - it's been going quiet, think people are probably enjoying the rare sunshine.
> 
> This is a bit of a tough one :Hilarious Lily's in season so not super co-operative - trying though. No possible in a week for us.


Can extend it if everyone would be okay with that?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Could we try something else and when people are ready they can post the fetch a toy by name one? I know there is no way I'd get that with Bungo, been trying at least 1 and half years! Some things he gets, others he doesn't, though I'm sure he'll get it one day, he is a bright boy.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm fine either way - will still work on it and post it when we have something


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We are still here...but will have to miss out on this trick.
It is something we have tried over the years but he gets far too frustrated so I decided to stop trying.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

We can do this trick! I will try to record it tonight, I just keep forgetting.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah will be nice if someone wants to post another trick we can all work on but then I'd still love to see videos when you get this one


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

Here's McKenzie. Not a great video as Elliot kept getting in the way!


----------

